# My 6 week, 12 week and 20 week ultrasound



## emmasmommy

Here are some of my ultrasound to date (I am almost 21 weeks pregnant with boy girl fraternal twins).
 



Attached Files:







6 week ultrasound.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 115









12 week ultrasound.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 89









12 week ultrasound twina.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 57









12 week ultrasound twin b.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 54









20 week ultrasound twin a.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 63


----------



## emmasmommy

the last few pics.... 
Phew! I am such a procrastinator...i have been waiting soo long to put these up here.
 



Attached Files:







20 week ultrasound twin b.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 21









20 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mamato2more

So cute! I just love them!


----------



## ladypotter

Great pics!!


----------



## Laura2919

Great pics hun


----------



## Smilies

I was wondering when you found out the sex of your twins? I am going in for a first trimester scan at 13 weeks. I am almost 12 weeks now. 

Your pics look great congrats!!

I was also wondering I saw in your first pic one looked smaller than the other, that is what mine looked like wondering if I am having a boy and a girl. I would love that. I have a 3 year old boy and by the time the twins are born he will be almost 4 years apart.

Hoping for a boy/girl too :)

I attached an image from a few weeks ago :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0908.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## emmasmommy

I found out at around 16 weeks, and each time I get an ultrasound, they cofirm the sexes for me. It is a relief to be able to plan. 
Although in the first ultrasound they one looks much smaller, they currently are measuring pretty much identical. I have a little girl at home and we are super exciting that she gets to have a sister and a brother:)


----------



## Smilies

Wow it has been a while since I have been on this site :) but I am currently 23 weeks on bed rest. It is a girl and a boy :) at the 13 week I was told that and confirmed it at 18 weeks ;)
Thanks for your reply!


----------

